# Strange SSD Problem



## Evolved (Jun 8, 2012)

I currently own the Mushkin Chronos Deluxe 240GB.

Just recently, my computer suffered a random BSOD crash while surfing the internet.

After restarting my computer manually, via reset button on my case, the SSD was no longer existent in my BIOS (or through booting), after turning my computer on and off; still the SSD was not found.

I flipped the switch off and on, on my power supply and then my SSD was existent. Everything went smoothly and seemed fine like it never happened.

However, the main issue here is, it's still happening. My computer has not crashed since, but if I shut down my computer down then come back after a few hours the SSD doesn't exist anymore... BUT!

If I flip the switch on the power supply, and then back on, the SSD can now be seen again.

What's the solution to this? I'm guessing a faulty Motherboard (most likely the port itself) or a faulty power cable or SATA cable. Either of three.

Thoughts?


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 8, 2012)

well its either the SSD or the PSU, very unlinkely that it is a faulty motherboard. Here is what I would do:

1.  Image the SSD while its up so you dont lose anything.
2.  RMA the SSD and the powersupply.

Or 

1.  Image the ssd.
1.5 Flash to latest Firmware (is problem still happening? if yes go to step 2)
2.  see if it happens with another PSU / when using the USB adapter (SSD's can pull enough power from the USB to run), if YES then SSD is dying, if NO then PSU is dying.
3.  NO - Replace PSU. YES - Replace SSD.
4.  If still happening look at motherboard.  

Dying SSDs are known to 'dissapear' like that (it is actually very common - as a quick google search will prove), so brace yourself.

Some have had success by flashing the firmware of the drive.  But it is most likely the SSD itself.


----------



## Evolved (Jun 8, 2012)

phanbuey said:


> well its either the SSD or the PSU, very unlinkely that it is a faulty motherboard.



I had flashed the SSD when I first got it, to the latest update from the Mushkin website.

It's still the very latest.

But I will definitely try the steps you have given me.

Thank you! 


EDIT: Also, very unlikely that the PSU is the issue, since my 1TB Seagate drive can ALWAYS be seen, even when my SSD disappears.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 8, 2012)

Evolved said:


> I had flashed the SSD when I first got it, to the latest update from the Mushkin website.
> 
> It's still the very latest.
> 
> ...


Does that mobo have a second Bios?


----------



## TheOne (Jun 8, 2012)

Evolved said:


> I currently own the Mushkin Chronos Deluxe 240GB.
> 
> Just recently, my computer suffered a random BSOD crash while surfing the internet.
> 
> ...



Try checking the SATA and power cables connected to the SSD, try switching the SATA cable out for another, check BIOS/UEFI settings, also make sure you have the drive connected to the second set of Red SATA ports, as the first are Marvell.

Also you could try adjusting Power Options, such as disabling "_Turn off hard disk after_" and switching the profile to "_High performance_".

Also make sure you have the latest drivers from Intel, and that your BIOS is up to date, you also may want to try the drive in another system just to see if it is the drive.

Unfortunately, given the SSD, you may be one of the few who still suffer from the power management bug that plagued the SF-2281 drives for the first few months after they were released, and was fixed for most users back at the end of October last year.


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 8, 2012)

Evolved said:


> I had flashed the SSD when I first got it, to the latest update from the Mushkin website.
> 
> It's still the very latest.
> 
> ...



Yeah if you google, SSD disappearing, there are literally hundreds of posts with the same problem as you, and it comes back after a CMOS clear or PSU off or something.  Across different mobos too.

Most of them end in "I replaced the SSD and now everything is fine," so...  I would just RMA-it chances are SSD is having a fit.


----------

